# What does FAN mean on a field target?



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

It's how you shoot the target....you fan out. Instead of shooting all four arrows from one stake, there are 4 stakes at the same distance spread out or fanned out and you shoot one arrow from each spot. On on field round there is only one fan per half....the 35 yd target. On the hunter there are 3 fans....28, 32 and 36 yds.

The walk ups are the same way but you move forward....there are 3 on the field round.... the bunny 35-30-25-20 ft.....45wu shot from 45-40-35-30 yds....the 80wu shot from 80-70-60-50 yds. Hunter round there are more...some are shot 2 and 2 like the 15-14 yds ...19-17 yds and 23-20 yds...then there is the 53 which is shot from 53-48-44-41 yds....the 58 which is shot from 58-53-48-45 yds....the 64 is shot at 64-59-55-52 yds and the 70 is shot from 70-65-61-58 yds. There are only 4 targets on the hunter round that you don't have to move on out of 14 targets.

all of this info is in the other thread you started in the link I posted :wink:


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

You are the man I have got to find me a field shoot !!


----------



## pipeliner8 (Feb 22, 2010)

*Fans*

Fans are a good way to really mess up some arrows. Narrow fans arn't too bad, but I hate the wide fans. Wish nfaa would stop shooting fans because the price of arrows have gotten so high. but other than that feild and hunter rounds rock. its the best archery going!!!!!!!


----------



## Huey04 (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm guessing you are talking about breaking arrows by hitting them from the side? Every fan I've shot has been what i would consider pretty narrow. All four shooters being about as close as possible like an indoor shoot. That combined with only shooting each target with two arrows hasn't ever given me any problems with broken arrows, even in groups where i had the low score on the day with a 530. When you say a wide fan what kind of spacing and angles are you talking about?


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

pipeliner8 said:


> Fans are a good way to really mess up some arrows. Narrow fans arn't too bad, but I hate the wide fans. Wish nfaa would stop shooting fans because the price of arrows have gotten so high. but other than that feild and hunter rounds rock. its the best archery going!!!!!!!


I've heard that the idea behind the fans is to force you to change up your footing on each shot instead of getting comfortable and pounding out all 4 shots. I guess the short 1 or 2 yard changes in the hunter round would serve the same purpose. 

I personally like the game the way it is. It wouldn't be the same played any other way.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pipeliner8 said:


> Fans are a good way to really mess up some arrows. Narrow fans arn't too bad, but I hate the wide fans. Wish nfaa would stop shooting fans because the price of arrows have gotten so high. but other than that feild and hunter rounds rock. its the best archery going!!!!!!!


I've shot some wide fans....the only arrow I have seen destroyed on a fan wasn't the fault of the fan. 

Hang a second target and it isn't an issue at all.


----------



## pipeliner8 (Feb 22, 2010)

*fans*

I've shoot some fans that are 15 to 18 yard wide. All this does is create huge angles and if the person on the right shoots to the left of the dot and your on the left.that arrow is in danger of damage or it creates a wall to try to shoot threw.nothing worse than a A/C/C with a dent in it or a kick out to a four when you made a good shoot.( which I very seldom make). If nfaa is to keep shooting then put some guide lines on how wide they can be!


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

pipeliner8 said:


> ...nothing worse than a A/C/C with a dent in it ...


Yes, there are worse things. Try ACEs, Navs, or X10s with dents in them.

I think that each position should have its own designated target.


----------



## pipeliner8 (Feb 22, 2010)

*Fans*



Bobmuley said:


> Yes, there are worse things. Try ACEs, Navs, or X10s with dents in them.
> 
> I think that each position should have its own designated target.


I agree with that::cheers:


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

*Fans*

If the host Club set it up right, 35 cm targets are 4 up, 2 stakes on left shoot left side target, 2 stakes on right shoot right side target. Of course 1st shooters shoot lower targets and 2nd shooters shoot top targets.
50 cm targets should have 2 targets side by side so the arrow are not at xtrem angle.
There has been many a points lost on fans for shooting the wrong target!!


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Some are like:

1...1...1...1
2 2....2 2
3 3 3....3

or some variation thereof. I'd rather see them look like number 2 for the sake of saving arrows and having a clear path to the center.

Another thing...not all walkups are "walk up" directly to the target and also have some degree of "fan" to the positions.

.....80
.............70
60
...50


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Bobmuley said:


> Yes, there are worse things. Try ACEs, Navs, or X10s with dents in them.
> 
> I think that each position should have its own designated target.


They do around here.....I can't tell you the last time I shot a field round on a course that didn't have 2 targets hung on a fan. I thought it was how they were supposed to be hung until you all started talking about only one target


----------



## pipeliner8 (Feb 22, 2010)

*Two Targets*

guess nfaa was ahead of me, I just got my new issue of Archery and on page 54 nfaa addresses the issue of putting up two targets on the 35 and 36 yard fan. way to listen to the membership nfaa(man that was fast, or was it already there and i didn't know where to find it.):cheers::set1_applaud:


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

pipeliner8 said:


> Fans are a good way to really mess up some arrows. Narrow fans arn't too bad, but I hate the wide fans. Wish nfaa would stop shooting fans because the price of arrows have gotten so high. but other than that feild and hunter rounds rock. its the best archery going!!!!!!!


I believe most of the fans at Indiana ranges use 2 faces. You have to think a bit more, but in a lot of years, I've never trashed an arrow on one.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pipeliner8 said:


> guess nfaa was ahead of me, I just got my new issue of Archery and on page 54 nfaa addresses the issue of putting up two targets on the 35 and 36 yard fan. way to listen to the membership nfaa(man that was fast, or was it already there and i didn't know where to find it.):cheers::set1_applaud:


It wasn't the NFAA that did that....it was a group that realized that not everyone hangs "courtesy targets". Like I said and others have said already I haven't shot a course that didn't have 2 faces on those targets to begin with. 

I bet that if someone had said something at the places you shoot there would have been 2 faces placed out. 16 arrows inside of 40 yds on one target is asking for broken arrows regardless of the angle and width of the lane.


----------



## 2-STROKE (Aug 17, 2006)

A fan got me on the last day at the 09 Outdoor Nationals: 0 points for an X 
 ro row


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> They do around here.....I can't tell you the last time I shot a field round on a course that didn't have 2 targets hung on a fan. I thought it was how they were supposed to be hung until you all started talking about only one target


Most of the courses I have shot have only one face for the 35 and 36 yard Fans. Just depends on the width of the target. If a club is still using Excellsior bales...you won't have room for two 50 cm faces.


----------

